# Coat change question in a mini poodle



## Gailforce (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi, Im looking for any opinions on my mini's coat changes. She is a 9 year old silver with food and environmental allergies. In the past year she has developed a black "saddle" ,and quarter sized black spots on her rear and rear legs. My vet did a geriatric blood panel, all normal, and a cushings test which was negative. He said it could be a sign of thyroid issues, but at this point without expensive testing, we arent really sure what it could be. Any thoughts or similiar problems anyone can share would be very helpful! She was black as a puppy if it makes any differfence. Thanks!


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Do you have any photos? Has anything changed in her environment or nutrition? 

This may be unrelated, but as my Yorkie entered her senior years (she was pts  just this past fall at age 16) I did notice black spots on her skin. They never seemed to bother her and the vet was unconcerned for the most part.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

*Dark spot on Skin.*



Gailforce said:


> Hi, Im looking for any opinions on my mini's coat changes. She is a 9 year old silver with food and environmental allergies. In the past year she has developed a black "saddle" ,and quarter sized black spots on her rear and rear legs. My vet did a geriatric blood panel, all normal, and a cushings test which was negative. He said it could be a sign of thyroid issues, but at this point without expensive testing, we arent really sure what it could be. Any thoughts or similiar problems anyone can share would be very helpful! She was black as a puppy if it makes any differfence. Thanks!


I thought I was the only one with this problem. My toy is also 9 years old but white and has a black (dark grey) spot on her skin just below her collar but it does not affect her hair color there. It reminds me of a bruse. It is worrying me to death! My vet also did a blood test and said she was normal. He did not do anymore tests though. She has allergies and takes medication. I never noticed this spot until 3 month ago. She is a rescue so I don't know anything about when she was a puppy. I too would be greatful if someone had some insite as to what this could be.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

I have observed that typically those black spots are the result of some trauma to the skin, such as a hotspot (just an example). My employer has a bichon, and she will get hotspots occasionally from her flea allergy. The hair that grows back over the injured area after it heals is always much courser and not as thick. After a while it usually returns to normal, as long as nothing else happens. I've also heard of dogs reacting to flea medications and developing a black spot(s) or line down their back. Just something to think about.


----------

